# Our New Solar Panel Mounts And More



## nu2solar (Apr 20, 2008)

My husband and I are finally getting a break in the weather. He plans to change out our solar panels onto our new mounts and also redesign our system with new panels.

http://mikeandlisaworld.blogspot.com/2013/04/chapter-137our-new-solar-panel-mounts.html


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

Oh, my gosh. 
I followed your stories on citydata for years. It's so good to hear from you, and check out your blog. 

I've seen a lot of stuff I remember from citydata reposted on your blog, it will sure be easier to find specific projects now.

You were so great about answering questions in the middle of your projects, I admire your patience and determination.

I've been wondering whether you continue to live in your berm home (lol I watched you build it) but I won't ask here. 
I'm going to go read for a couple of days at your blog to find out how (and what) You, Mike and the critters are doing now.

Thank you for sharing! You made my day!


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## nu2solar (Apr 20, 2008)

Nature_Lover said:


> Oh, my gosh.
> I followed your stories on citydata for years. It's so good to hear from you, and check out your blog.
> 
> I've seen a lot of stuff I remember from citydata reposted on your blog, it will sure be easier to find specific projects now.
> ...


Wow...thank you. Yes I decided it was time to get all of our things in one place



Halfway said:


> Very nice!


Thank you!!



Here is the next chapter. The installation
http://mikeandlisaworld.blogspot.com/2013/04/chapter-138getting-new-solar-racks-in.html


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

Oh Dear, I'm hooked again.
Thank You!


----------

